# Bobcat pictures



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Last year I found this log that always had Lion and bobcat tracks on it. Two weeks ago I bought a trail camera and here's my first set of pictures. I can't wait to go check this all winter. I think this bobcat looks awesome. Is he a good sized one? Can't wait to catch a lion walking across this log. Maybe next week.[attachment=2:ke0wpzlv]MDGC0054 (WinCE).JPG[/attachment:ke0wpzlv][attachment=1:ke0wpzlv]MDGC0055 (WinCE).JPG[/attachment:ke0wpzlv][attachment=0:ke0wpzlv]MDGC0058 (WinCE).JPG[/attachment:ke0wpzlv]


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Can somebody please copy these pictures and make them bigger. I'm computer stupid. Thanks


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I made one of the pics as big as I dare to before it started to lose resolution.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Pretty cool. Hope you get a shot of that lion. 8)


----------

